# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  New install - Pool coping tiles out of level - opinions?

## Crayons

Hi all, 
Hoping I can get some quick, unbiased feedback on an issue. I have a new house nearing completion. 9mx4m Fibreglass pool has been installed. Travertine Coping tiles have been laid by the pool company. Next step is for the builder to complete ironbark decking around the pool (nice big 140x30's). 
The pool is a bit out of level I think. I understand a fibreglass pool cant ever be perfectly level and Im sure the pool install is within standard tolerances. 
My problem is that it seems the coping tiles have been laid without correcting for it. Distance from top of copers to the waterline is the same on 3 corners, with 1 corner down 12mm. The pool company are telling me that that's the best solution and the builder should tweak the deck around it. 
I believe the best solution would have been to have a wedge shaped tile bed along two sides of the pool to raise that corner up. Perhaps, say 6mm at the corner to halve the problem and then not have to fudge the deck as much. 
The pool company and tiler say that that would be ugly because you'd see the tile bed underneath the coping towards that corner and they think they've done the right thing by following the pool top, rather than true level. I disagree - I can't see how you would really notice a thin wedge of tile bed that much underneath coping tiles overhanging by 30mm or so. It could have a dark silicon bead run in the uneven gap to roughly match the very dark blue pool surely, if the uneven tile bed was noticeable?  To me, dark waterline and light coping edge being out of level is likely to be visually worse and can't be corrected. 
With recent deluge, the water level is way up which makes it easy to spot. Pic attached. The timber bearer behind the pool there is dead level FYI. 
Who's right here? Any help / pointers gratefully received. Thanks!

----------

